
Generate millions of graphic design images for training - hbornfree
https://github.com/imagetranslate/overworked-graphic-designer
======
hbornfree
We are interested to solve the reverse problem of finding the mask of text
given an image with text on it. Any ideas? Machine-learnt or otherwise.

